# amazon sword flower stem



## abzy79 (Apr 17, 2012)

Hi PTF,one of my Amazon swords has sent up a stem half way up the water column and has 2 or 3 small leaves on it,do I need to do anything to help it along,I hear that as long as the stem is below water it will not flower,I am a little concerned now as for the last 3 days I havnt noticed any growth towards the surface,its as if someones pressed Pause!,I dose with EasyCarbo everyday at 10ml,should I without disturbing the plant too much carefully replant it in a pot which will elevate the plant a little so the stem can break the surface or is this a really dum idea? I. Cannot lower the water level as the filtration is an overflow system.Any suggestions folks?


----------



## Chaoslord (Feb 12, 2011)

Try putting some root tabs around it.
My Ozelot did the same thing when it started sprouting the leaves around the bud. After a couple of days it started growing again.


----------



## Jonny Rotten (Feb 17, 2012)

Its going to take a looong time.for me anyway.I have three separate plants growing on my stem.Its been at least a month and it just hit the surface.I feel its putting more energy into growing the plants instead of getting tall.


----------



## Wulfyn (Mar 20, 2012)

My amazon is on its 5th baby plant in the 2 months or so Ive had it. If they are forming leaves then I would just let them be and wait for them to grow roots before seperating the babies. I had thought the 1st time it was going to flower but that never happened even tho what had looked like flower buds broke the surface. Heck there is a older stalk that has been idle the whole time, tempted to just cut it off since it hasnt done much.


----------



## Blah4Life (Jan 13, 2012)

One of my swords has this stalk. It has sprouted a half dozen new leaves and has a few white roots hanging down underneath the new growth at the top. How large should I let the leaves and roots grow before I pinch it off and replant it?


----------



## xxUnRaTeDxxRkOxx (Jul 12, 2011)

When you see these little "stems", these are actually the results of the plant propagation. Meaning that these are indeed new plants growing, once the bottom plant on the stem has roots about 4"-5" long sprouting from it you can then cut the stem just below the bottom plant. Then just replant the new plant into the substrate, but make sure the stem is sprouting from the new plant, this is so it'll keep up the propagation process.

Then repeat the steps when the new plants have 4"-5" long roots sprouting from it.


----------



## abzy79 (Apr 17, 2012)

Thanks for all the replies,im just gonna have to wait and see if the stem breaks the surface,i seen a video on you tube and thought maybe this might happen to my plants,have any of you guys had white flowers on your amazon stems like in this following video link,watch from around 30 seconds!!
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CseigeAIyeE


----------



## kalawai2000 (Jan 15, 2011)

My Ozelot sword is blooming and putting out little plantlets.


----------



## Wulfyn (Mar 20, 2012)

I figure it will bloom if the bud area breaks water otherwise it will just create a plant instead. Currently I have a stalk with 4 plants forming. If it had grown straight up I would guess the 4th would have been blooms, just the weight of the previous ones seems to slowly drag the stalk down deeper into the water.
Either way, more plants for free.


----------

